# Please explain how to Yft and Ybk



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm having a bad case of no idea how to do Yft and Ybk, could someone please explain what it means in simple words how its done. I've just started knitting a babies jumper and want to finish quickly as I need to start working on baby blanket (as it not the fastest knitter around) that I want finish by the end of November before my friend goes on maternity leave.

Thank you for your help in advance.

Have a nice day and keep on knitting

Rhonda


----------



## tnahpele2 (Oct 12, 2012)

yft=yarn(wool)to front
ytb=yarnto back


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

When you are knitting your yarn is "the the bk,back" so that is the position of Yarn Back/ When you are purling your yarn is brought to the front of your work so that is the position of Yarn Front. Sometimes if wrapping a stitch or some other design element, you yarn needs to move from it's normal position to another.


----------



## Knit Outta the Box (Oct 3, 2012)

YFT = bring the yarn to the front of the work BETWEEN the 2 needles (not over them).

YBK = take the yarn to the back of the work BETWEEN the 2 needles (not over them)

If you put the yarn OVER the needle you will make an extra stitch - which is a YO and used a lot in lace work or when creating eyelets.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Knit Outta the Box said:


> YFT = bring the yarn to the front of the work BETWEEN the 2 needles (not over them).
> 
> YBK = take the yarn to the back of the work BETWEEN the 2 needles (not over them)
> 
> If you put the yarn OVER the needle you will make an extra stitch - which is a YO and used a lot in lace work or when creating eyelets.


I'm sorry I don't understand what to do after I bring the wool to the front, where does the wool go to make a stitch.

thank you for assistance Rhonda


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Rhonda, if you know how to knit rib, you are using Yarn back and yarn front all the time. You use it to change from knit stitch to purl stitch, so if you have been doing knit stitch and want to change to purl, you bring the yarn to the front so it is in the correct position for purling. The reverse if you are going from purl to knit.

The other time you do Ybk and Yft is if you are knitting a lacy pattern because if you are doing knit stitches and bring the yarn to the front and make the next stitch a knit one, you will have a little hole. It also increases the stitch count, but in lace knitting this is balanced out by decreasing.

Does this make sense?


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Could you show us the pattern instructions for the row that tells you to do these instructions? Or a picture?


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

jayniet said:


> Rhonda, if you know how to knit rib, you are using Yarn back and yarn front all the time. You use it to change from knit stitch to purl stitch, so if you have been doing knit stitch and want to change to purl, you bring the yarn to the front so it is in the correct position for purling. The reverse if you are going from purl to knit.
> 
> The other time you do Ybk and Yft is if you are knitting a lacy pattern because if you are doing knit stitches and bring the yarn to the front and make the next stitch a knit one, you will have a little hole. It also increases the stitch count, but in lace knitting this is balanced out by decreasing.
> 
> Does this make sense?


Jayniet

After I read your reply and I finely worked out what to do. I kept thinking (observerly I wasn't) and when I read it again I worked out it was part of a pattern and not jst a stitch.

I can't believe how brain dead I was yesterday.

Thanks again
Rhonda


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Rhonda-may said:


> jayniet said:
> 
> 
> > Rhonda, if you know how to knit rib, you are using Yarn back and yarn front all the time. You use it to change from knit stitch to purl stitch, so if you have been doing knit stitch and want to change to purl, you bring the yarn to the front so it is in the correct position for purling. The reverse if you are going from purl to knit.
> ...


Thanks Rhonda, we all have days like that!


----------

